# What category???



## TheKingSkink (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm looking to get a lizard and I was wondering what category the gargoyle geckos, day geckos and leopard geckos are.
Any help will greatly be appreciated


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 25, 2016)

Assuming you're in Australia it is highly illegal to own any non-native reptile.


----------



## TheKingSkink (Feb 25, 2016)

Is it? Thx for the heads up


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 25, 2016)

No worries. What state are you in?


----------

